# Need a Blackstone Griddle?



## Aggie91 (Sep 26, 2005)

Hey Guys, just found a killer deal on Blackstone Griddles at Cabelas! The griddle is the large 4 burner and it is $128 and change. Cabelas has last years model in the bargain cave, and the cheapest retail I can find anywhere else is Academy for $299. I don't think they will last long, so if you have been looking for this type of thing, act quick! Got mine last nite & it ROCKS!

Here is the link to the blackstone griddle at Cabelas:

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Blac...tone+griddle&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products

If nothing else, do a search for blackstone griddles on the cabelas web site & click on the link that states:

 
* Blackstone Four-Burner Propane Cook Station Accessories
* Bargain Cave
Select items on sale!
$99.99 - $224.50

$99.99 - $224.50

the griddle is $128 and change. it comes complete but DOES NOT have the grill top, just the griddle top.

BTW, here is the mfg web site:
http://www.blackstoneproducts.com


----------



## Aggie91 (Sep 26, 2005)

*Update on Griddle thread*

I just got a call from a friend who ordered one of these griddles & picked it up today. It seems that now Cabelas has wised up and is NOT selling the griddle top with the base. My buddy went ahead and bought the griddle top for $70.00. Still a good deal, just not AS good.

I believe they will revise the pix on the advert also. Just wanted to give eveyone a heads up. This was a delivery pickup at the new store in Allen, so everyone else may be different.

I picked mine up at the Ft Worth store & had no issues. In fact the sales guy I spoke with on the phone confirmed that the unit came with the griddle, but evidently not in Allen.

Sorry for any confusion


----------

